# The dirty Woolly Mammoth



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Duncan in a show stack. As you can tell he is in dire need of a bath and groom. Right now he is known as "Dirty Dawg Duncan". I'll post an "after" pic after he's been groomed (hopefully I'll get around to it sometime tomorrow). He is now a year old, 29 inches tall and about 100 pounds.









A bird was flying over head:


----------



## pudlemom (Jul 11, 2010)

Wow he is awesome I love just big dogs,I just spent all day grooming myself and my back is killing me and I still have to walk the dogs I'm going to sleep good tonight.


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

he is beautiful even "dirty as a dawg" 
We spent all of Monday after work grooming Miko ...oh, the fur!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Geez, already taller than Aspen by an inch LOL! Is Duncan neutered? I thought I saw something down there... :bounce:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

malluver1005 said:


> Is Duncan neutered? I thought I saw something down there... :bounce:


LOL! Nope...he still has his man jewels. But only for a few more months, I'll get him neutered around 18 months. I am waiting for a few reasons, 1. it is best to wait due to his urate bladder stone condition and 2. He won't be fully grown until around 2 years old so I want to wait until his growth plates are closed.

So...lucky boy gets to be a "man" for a bit longer! LOL! :becky:


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

He is so handsome. You've got a gorgeous boy on your hands! I don't see what you mean by dirty! ;p When my black dogs are dirty they normally look brown, lol!


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Lol, love how he totally got distracted by the bird.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

HANDSOME BOY!!!!! 

He's gorgeous, even if he is "dirty"! 



luvMyBRT said:


> LOL! Nope...he still has his man jewels. But only for a few more months, I'll get him neutered around 18 months. I am waiting for a few reasons, 1. it is best to wait due to his urate bladder stone condition and 2. He won't be fully grown until around 2 years old so I want to wait until his growth plates are closed.
> 
> So...lucky boy gets to be a "man" for a bit longer! LOL! :becky:


Same with Remi....he won't be neutered until hes 18-24 months.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Duncan looks handsome no matter what!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Duncan has really grown into a handsome young gentleman!!! I'm glad I've gotten to watch him grow...you've done one heck of a good job with him Sara! Kudos to you!


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

He is just so darn cute... I can't wait to see him groomed too!


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

he's such a handsome boy!! i love big, black dogs


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

He's very handsome i've never seen one in person i would love to get the chance!!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Thank you all for your kind words! They mean so much. :smile:

Now does anyone want to come over and help me give him a bath?? Please? ray:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

I don't care how stinky and muddy Duncan is. I'd still sunggle the crap out of that boy!!! Can't wait for the after pics. I may actually die from the squeals!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

LOL! :tongue:

I am preparing myself to go and give him a bath. I have to get mentally hyped up...because it literally feels like I am actually giving a woolly mammoth a bath (not that I've ever given a woolly mammoth a bath, but I can only imagine). :fear:


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

He is beautiful. I have wanted a dog like that at times but you know there is something to be said for the wash and go breeds. Also can't wait to see him after bath pictures.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Herzo said:


> He is beautiful. I have wanted a dog like that at times but you know there is something to be said for the wash and go breeds. Also can't wait to see him after bath pictures.


Yes, he is so gorgeous - I am way too lazy to be worthy of taking care of a coat like that. I can't wait to see pics of the after!


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

luvMyBRT said:


> Thank you all for your kind words! They mean so much. :smile:
> 
> Now does anyone want to come over and help me give him a bath?? Please? ray:


If he struggles anywhere near as much as my brats do at bathtime, I'm afraid it shall be impossible. Too powerful >_<.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

luvMyBRT said:


> Thank you all for your kind words! They mean so much. :smile:
> 
> Now does anyone want to come over and help me give him a bath?? Please? ray:


:lol:

sorry I'm only used to giving mine the 15minutes wash rinse dry :tongue:
Sending good washing vibes your way * lol


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

I feel for ya. Tanis hates baths and it is such an ordeal. Fortunately on PMR, he doesn't need them as often. I take him to the dogwash and that makes it a little easier. I still have to pick him up to put him in the tub (he won't go up the steps) he doesn't listen to basic commands, won't sit, turn, etc. It's like a wrestling match with water and soap! Tiffa is so easy. She doesn't like it but she's picked up, lathered up, rinsed and dried in 5 minutes.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

You guys are funny! :tongue1:

In all honesty Duncan is great at baths. He actually loves them. When he was a puppy whenever he'd get a bath I would give him treats through out the bath. So now he thinks that the bath is the best thing in the world (yes he still gets a few treats). All I have to say is "Go get in the bath" and he will just walk into the bathroom and walk into the bathtub. It's so funny because he's tall enough that he can actually just walk into the tub.

Yes, his coat and the grooming is time consuming. But, once again I don't mind it at all. It's totally worth it to me to have a dog that doesn't shed.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

luvMyBRT said:


> You guys are funny! :tongue1:
> 
> In all honesty Duncan is great at baths. He actually loves them. When he was a puppy whenever he'd get a bath I would give him treats through out the bath. So now he thinks that the bath is the best thing in the world (yes he still gets a few treats). All I have to say is "Go get in the bath" and he will just walk into the bathroom and walk into the bathtub. *It's so funny because he's tall enough that he can actually just walk into the tub.*Yes, his coat and the grooming is time consuming. But, once again I don't mind it at all. It's totally worth it to me to have a dog that doesn't shed.


LOL!! 

Does Lucky shed much? The amount Remi sheds is almost unnoticable compared to the labs!!


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

I want to hug him. He just looks so....gall dang huggable!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Northwoods10 said:


> Does Lucky shed much? The amount Remi sheds is almost unnoticable compared to the labs!!


Lucky really doesn't shed much at all....but compared to Duncan who doesn't shed at all it seems like a ton! LOL!

Rachel-you are more than welcome to come and give him some hugs! He would love that! And, the best thing is now he smells so good and is all soft and fluffy from getting blown dry! :biggrin:


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Awww  Think Duncan-puff will send me a plane ticket?


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Well we need a picture of him all soft & clean now too!!! :wink: 

How long does it take you to groom him?


----------



## pudlemom (Jul 11, 2010)

luvMyBRT said:


> Yes, his coat and the grooming is time consuming. But, once again I don't mind it at all. It's totally worth it to me to have a dog that doesn't shed.


I could not agree with you more,so worth the effort!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Northwoods10 said:


> Well we need a picture of him all soft & clean now too!!! :wink:
> 
> How long does it take you to groom him?


Getting some pictures taken right now..... :tongue:

Well...how long does it take.... It depends on how long it's been since his last groom! LOL! If I'm good and keep up with it (I usually like to bathe and give him a trim every 3 weeks or so) it doesn't take long at all. The actually grooming part takes maybe an hour...maybe a bit more depending on how anal I'm being about everything. :tongue:


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

I empathize with you on the bathing/drying part! That takes me 1-2 hours per poodle and they aren't _nearly_ as large as Duncan! He sure is a handsome boy!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

BrownieM said:


> I empathize with you on the bathing/drying part! That takes me 1-2 hours per poodle and they aren't _nearly_ as large as Duncan! He sure is a handsome boy!


I hear ya on that one! Back when I used to groom my parents Standard Poodles growing up I can remember it taking that long too. I have so much to look forward to when we add a female BRT to our family hopefully the end of the year! I'll have to take a whole weekend to groom! :tongue:


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

See how much I learn on this sight. I didn't know that the BRT didn't shed. Well have to say that would be nice. 

And since we,re talking about grooming have any of you poodle owners ever thought of doing cords in your poodles? Or does this take a certain type of hair? I've read both. I have to say they are really cool looking.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Herzo said:


> See how much I learn on this sight. I didn't know that the BRT didn't shed. Well have to say that would be nice.
> 
> And since we,re talking about grooming have any of you poodle owners ever thought of doing cords in your poodles? Or does this take a certain type of hair? I've read both. I have to say they are really cool looking.


All poodles can have corded hair. You just have to start the process by letting them matt and separate the matts, etc. It's even an accepted alternative in the show ring. It does look pretty cool! It's not for me though, so I probably won't do it. I like fluffy, soft hair for mine!!


----------



## pudlemom (Jul 11, 2010)

BrownieM said:


> All poodles can have corded hair. You just have to start the process by letting them matt and separate the matts, etc. It's even an accepted alternative in the show ring. It does look pretty cool! It's not for me though, so I probably won't do it. I like fluffy, soft hair for mine!!


And don't forget the drying time it takes foreverrrr and if you don't get it dry the can mold EWWWW! I do like the way it looks too,way to much work for me I spend half my life now keeping my 5 groomed.


----------

